# Bild schärfen mit Php



## KICK (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit um ein Bild mittels PHP (+GD) zu schärfen?

Hab mir gerade eine kleine Funktion zum erstellen von Thumbnails mit PHP geschrieben. In etwa so ->


```
$img = imagecreatefromjpeg(pfad/zum/originalbild.jpg);
$thumb = imagecreatetruecolor(neueBreite,NeueHoehe);
imagecopyresampled(werte);
header("Content-Type: image/jpeg"); 
imagejpeg($thumb,/speicherpfad/thumb.jpg);
```

Die Thumbs sind nur leider etwas unscharf...


----------



## Gumbo (12. Mai 2005)

Probier's mal mit der imagecopyresized()-Funktion anstatt imagecopyresampled().


----------



## Nils Hitze (12. Mai 2005)

Also PHP eigene Funktionen dafür kenne ich nicht, 
aber wenn du einen guten Algorythmus schreibst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## Gumbo (12. Mai 2005)

Sonst könntest du auch den von Alex R. Austin in den Kommentaren beschriebenen Algorithmus ausprobieren.


----------



## Moritz123 (12. Mai 2005)

Eine kleine Zwischenfrage: 
Leistet ImageMagick so etwas nicht?


----------



## KICK (12. Mai 2005)

Hi nochmal,

danke für die Hilfe!

imagecopyresized() ändert eigentlich nicht viel. Die Thumbs werden dadurch von Grund aus (zumindest bei meinem Test) schlechter generiert.

Geholfen hat allerdings die "Sharpen Funktion" von Alex R. - Einziger Nachteil dabei ist die Laufzeit. Wer damit "On the Fly" Thumbs generieren/schärfen möchte sollte sich das gut überlegen  - Für meine Zwecke reicht es aber allemal.

ImageMagic kann das vielleicht, will ich aber nicht verwenden, da die GD im Standartpaket von Php bereits enthalten ist.


----------



## Mamphil (12. Mai 2005)

Hi!

Es gibt so etwas - das Prinzip des unscharf maskierens ist leider relativ langsam, aber es funktioniert. Die Funktion findest du unter http://vikjavev.no/hovudsida/umtestside.php

Mamphil


----------

